# Algemeen > Ontspannings-kletshoek >  Persoonlijk verhaal bij je spel

## Petra717

Hoi, 

_Het topic Associëren komt soms erg dicht bij jezelf, dat je achter dingen komt die je eigenlijks zou willen toelichten.

Om een toelichting vragen mag natuurlijk ook 

Dit topic is de plek waar dat eventueel zou kunnen. 

Gelieve wel even de zin noteren waar het om gaat en in het Associëren topic even 2 van deze ** sterretjes achter de reactie plaatsen._ 

Laten we het overzicht houden tussen de vele reacties. Enjoy!

Toodels,

Petra

----------


## Earth

Ik heb depressiviteit gekozen omdat het nu eenmaal dichtbij een laag zelfvertrouwen licht.

----------


## Petra717

Kracht - innerlijk

Ik heb innerlijk gekozen omdat naar mijn idee kracht bezit in het innerlijk van 'ons'. Kracht is ook het mooie van ons innerlijk.

----------


## visje1

isolement - ritueel

Ritueel gekozen omdat isolement ook een vorm is van, voortdurend terugkomend eigenschap is

----------


## Agnes574

Ik heb op BLOEDDORSTIG met WRAAKGEVOELENS gereageerd....als je iemand zijn bloed kunt drinken kamp je vaak met boosheid,woede en soms ook WRAAKGEVOELENS....vandaar!

grtjs Agnes

----------


## Petra717

psychologe -opluchting
@ dimitri, 
Waarom heb je gekozen voor opluchting? Lucht het je op, dat je verhaal kan doen bij een psychologe?

petra

----------


## Agnes574

Ik heb gekozen om op wisselend te reageren met ziekteverloop...omdat dat het eerste was wat opkwam bij mij ivm mijn ziekteverloop(CVS).
De ene keer heb ik een wat betere periode,de andere keer lijkt het erger te zijn als ooit(nu is het zo erg..nog nooit zoveel pijn en last gehad  :Mad:  )...vandaar;WISSELEND ZIEKTEVERLOOP...bestaat dit woord wel eigenlijk? ziekteverloop??? ik hoop het maar,en anders begrijpen jullie wel wat ik ermee bedoel hoop ik  :Confused:  

grtjs Ag  :Wink:

----------


## Petra717

Lieve Agnes, Ziekte verloop bestaat wel.. je schrijft het lod van elkaar. 
Denk je dat de mindere periode misschien ook een nasleep/als gevolg is van de hele drukke, engergie vretende periode die je ervoor had met je zieke hondjes met daarnaast de drukte binnen je familie ook nog eens? Dat je toen te weinig tijd had voor je eigen... met je gedachten bij iedereen en te weinig bij je eigen? en dat een inhaalstrijd daar niet voldoende voor is? 

In ieder geval een hele warme gezondheids knuffel van mij!

----------


## Petra717

Ziekte verloop - acceptatie

Ik heb gekozen voor acceptatie, omdat de acceptatie van je ziekte invloed heeft op het verloop van je ziekte. Het is tegelijkertijd ook een punt waar ik zelf nog hard aan mag werken  :Frown: ... Op de een of andere manier, wil ik het niet accepteren dat ik sommige dingen gewoon niet kan, dat ik gewoon niet fulltime kan werken (in mijn geval me agenda fulltime kan in plannen). Dit heeft als gevolg dat ik op z'n tijd, helemaal op ben en gewoon een paar dagen niets anders kan dan slapen. 

Warme gezondheids knuffel, 
petra

----------


## Agnes574

Hoi lieve Petra,
ja,helemaal juist wat je in 2 hierboven schreef...maar ik zit er nu toch maar mooi mee  :Frown: 

Daarom heb ik gereageerd met berusting op acceptatie...als je kunt accepteren dat iets nu eenmaal zo is..kun je erin berusten;je er niet al te druk meer in maken bedoel ik daarmee!

dikke knuf,Ag XXX

----------


## Agnes574

hoi lieve Petra,
Zeg...jij kunt 't soms wel heel moeilijk maken hoor om op jouw woord te reageren :EEK!:  ...a thousend ways...daar moest ik toch wel effe goed over nadenken om dat te associeren met iets wat ik daarop(uit mijn gevoel) kon antwoorden... :Confused:  
Maar...proficiat;ik vind het de max van een topic:goe gedaan meiske!!  :Wink:  

liefs Agnes

----------


## Petra717

MOED - KRACHT
Even een (tussen) terugkoppeling... Past kracht ook bij het woord gezondheid??
ben benieuwd naar jullie mening! 

toodles, 
petra

----------


## Agnes574

Kracht past zéker bij het woord gezondheid!!  :Smile:  
bij ziekte heb je moed en kracht nodig om te genezen of anders om ermee om te gaan!
Ben je gezond,dan heb je(de één meer als de ander)fysieke en mentale kracht..ben je kort of langdurig ziek heb je meestal verzwakte fysieke en/of mentale kracht!!
Das mijn mening...positieve of negatieve kritiek welkom!!  :Wink:  

ps;ik heb CVS...fysiekekracht ver nihil! met mentale 'kracht' ist ook tijd erg slecht geweest!
pss;nu voel ik mij juist een snotterend 'sneeuwvrouwke'...koud,snotterig,belabberd en zwak....geen kracht te vinden momenteel bij Aggie!!  :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown:  

grtz Ag  :EEK!:  hatsjoe!!!  :Smile:

----------


## Dimitri

ik lees dit topic nu pas  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Ik koos opluchting omdat, als je met een verhaal zit,
en je vertelt het, kan dat opluchten.
dat de druk even/altijd weg valt. Je moet er over kunnen praten.
Als je dat niet doet zul je er altijd mee zitten.
En zul je nooit dat opluchtings gevoel krijgen ^^

Dimitri

----------


## Felice

Ik reageerde nu op moed met : groeien (in lef), omdat dat voor mij zo is, dat als ik moed heb, ik ook groei. En daarvoor heb ik weer lef = moed nodig. 
Het is moeilijk om uit je eigen angst te stappen voor heel veel, en als je dat wel kunt, groei je, door schade ens chande soms, maar toch. Alles is ervaring en leren, en ik zou bergen moed willen hebben en heeeeeeeeel hard willen groeien.....

----------


## Felice

_Doorgaan_ verbrand_bruggen_
????????? wat bedoel je toch hiermee...????

----------


## crestfallensoul

Doorgaan - bruggen_verbranden, relatie verbroken dus......

Voor mij is het zo dat je als je wilt dóórgaan dat je dan alle contact verbreekt zodat je niet meer terugkan...
Gezien vanuit de relationele sfeer dus..

----------


## crestfallensoul

oh sorry, vergeten miss, ....
Verbroken relatie....

----------


## Felice

Sorry hoor, Crestfallensoul, maar ik begreep echt niet wat je bedoelde met Verbrand_bruggen, met een underscore erbij ook.
Je schreef ''vergeten'' (toelichting) maar dat is echt niet verplicht hoor! Ik wens je veel sterkte hierbij trouwens. Als jij denkt dat dit voor jou het beste zo werkt om alle banden te kappen met je relatie, dan is dat ook zo. Vaak is het veel moeilijker om los te komen van iemand als je die nog tegenkomt of anderszins ontmoet, zelfs per email of zo.
Maar bedankt dat je het even hebt toegelicht. Nu kon ik weer verder bij accosiaties...

----------


## Petra717

*geen weg terug - toch beleven*

Momenteel kom ik flink in aanraking met mijn verleden. Er is geen weg terug naar mijn verleden -zou niet eens willen- maar beleef keer op keer de laatste tijd :Frown:  . Lang leve de herbelevingen :Mad: ...

Knuffel, 
petra

----------


## Dimitri

er stond toch meemaken. (of zie iets)

Dus het komt voor mij over alsof het MOET.
Daarom kwam dwang in me op.

----------


## Petra717

*Toelichting op: even tijd voor jezelf - inplannen*
Opdracht van me psychologe: tijd voor mezelf inplannen...

----------


## Agnes574

hey Petra,kun je nog  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  ?
test-test,test.... :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:  
haha... :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:  

liefs Ag

----------


## Petra717

Nou zeg is me toelichting pleitos :Mad:  , is wat met mij de laatste tijd :Confused: ...

*Toelichting op:test - test,test...* 

bij het testen van een geluidsintallatie roepen ze vaak test, test... of test 1,2,3. Dat is toch een test? Srry maar dat was het eerste wat in me op kwam. LOL :Stick Out Tongue:  

knuffel, petra

----------


## Petra717

> hey Petra,kun je nog    ?
> test-test,test....   
> haha...   
> 
> liefs Ag


Ej Agnes, 

Ja hoor kan nog wel lachen horen!
Jij ook met het uitlaten van de poes, nu verklaard ook heel medicity je voor gek hihi, neej hoor, ik zit maar wat te geinen

knuffel
mij

----------


## Agnes574

Petra toch,dju...nu weet iedereen dak met een poes heb proberen gaan wandelen...haha!! Poes wilde niet...ikke blij!!

Uhm Petra...een beproeving is beetje hetzelfde als een zware uitdaging....lijkt me niet lekker...maar goed,hihi!



dikke knuf,Ag XXX

----------


## Petra717

Ej meid, 
Ik weet dat een beproeving niet echt lekker is... maar was melig en dacht aan mmm lekkere chocolade proeven!

knuffel mij

----------


## Agnes574

Petra,vraagje....hoe kom jij erop om op chocolade te reageren met vrouwen??
ben benieuwd!!!

knuffel,Agnes XXX

----------


## Petra717

*Toelichting op: chocolade -vrouwen*

Het gezonde en verslaafde snoepgoed voor vrouwen.... de welbekende chocolade! bijna geen enkele vrouw kan hier zonder! lol

----------


## Agnes574

daar heb je gelijk in Petra...
ik kan daar ook flink verslaafd aan geraken...maar zorg dak nooit chocolade in huis heb! haha...en als't echt eens nodig is,lepel ik de choco-pot leeg!

----------


## Petra717

Toelichting op: 
Batterij - digitale camera
Kapot - digitale camera

Mn digitale camera heeft een batterij die heeeel vaak opgeladen mag worden! 
en jah mijn digitale camera is kapot!

----------


## Agnes574

Alléé,lieve Petra,dat wordt sparen dan voor een nieuwe digitale camera!

Ik heb op pijnlijk gereageerd met zere rug...omdat ik meestal,als ik me forceer pijn in mijn rug krijg..wat een teken is dat ik moet rusten!

grtjs Agnes

----------


## Petra717

*Toelichting op: opgeven - Nationale kampioenschappen FloralBridelWork Italië*

Ik heb me opgegeven voor de nationale kampioenschoppen FloralBridelWork in Italië :Smile: . Helaas mochten er maar 2 van 40 heen... en behoor ik niet tot de gelukkige 2. 

knuffel

----------


## Felice

sorry, foutje gemaakt..: ik zat op pag.2 en dacht dat ik daar kon reageren, heb toen op herinnering gereagerd met _onuitwisbaar.
Kwam er daarna achter dat ik naar pagina 1 moest, dat daar het einde was van de associaties, dus gereageerd op wedstrijd. Daar is het dus weer opgepakt waar we waren...

(ook al is dit geen wedstrijd, "wel of niet toevallig'' dat ik bij wedstrijd gereageerd heb met faalangst...het eeuwige aspect in mij, nog steeds, al heb ik er mijn leven lang al aan gewerkt.. fouten durven maken...en dan niet afgaan, maar er nog steeds zijn en toch gewaardeerd worden....

----------


## Petra717

*pilletje nemen - mag niet* 

Mijn associatie omdat ik momenteel wel ziek ben, maar geen pilletje (medicatie) mag nemen. Waar ik me dood aan erger.. Terwijl ik altijd de gene tegen me arts roep, dat ik de medicatie niet wil slikken... is het nu eens anders om :Confused: . Had niet gedacht dat ik me ooit eens zou gaan hechten aan medicatie :Stick Out Tongue:  Maarjah, als je medicatie je weerhoudt, van flauwvallen, duizeligheid en je afweersysteem voor zover mogelijk laat werken, jah dan is dat toch wel erg fijn. Sinds ik gestopt ben met de medicatie... mag ik me duizeligheid weer verwelkomen en ben ik snipper de snip verkouden en heb ik al flinke koorst gehad van 39,5... ben nog niet helemaal de oude... maar heb besloten weer met de medicatie te starten :Wink:  

knuff,
petra

----------


## Agnes574

Lieve Petra,

Veel beterschap,neem er de tijd voor!!
Sterkte meid!

Knuf Ag

----------


## crestfallensoul

Nou Petra, ik heb idd ook een hekel aan een pil hoor maar een nóg grotere hekel aan ziek zijn als het niet nodig is dus..... dan een pil

Hopelijk duurt het niet e lang je ziekte beeld van nu.....
Suc6 en sterkte... Peter.

----------


## Agnes574

Ik probeer ook altijd eerst beter te worden zonder iets te moeten pakken,maar als het echt niet wil overgaan moet het maar...
Maar lieve Petra,ik ken je situatie...dus probeer zoveel mogelijk te rusten ok?

Dikke beterschapsknuf XXX

Ps:ben benieuwd hoe er gereageerd gaat worden op mijn 'lange nek'..hihi!

----------


## crestfallensoul

Ps:ben benieuwd hoe er gereageerd gaat worden op mijn 'lange nek'..hihi!
Ben benieuwd hoe er gemasseerd gaat worden op mijn 'lange nek'

Agnes, je lange nek hihi...
Heb je die dan ook echt????

bij lange nek denk ik meteen aan lange jan..... dus efteling

----------


## Agnes574

HAHAHAHA.....
is een goeie Peter!!

Nee,heb een 'gewone' nek...maar mijn ventje mag 'm wel 's masseren nu ik zo vaak en lang voor de pc zit...hihi!

Vond 'm goed gevonden>efteling!

Ag Xx

----------


## Agnes574

Ik heb gereageerd met zuurstof op levensstroom....omdat ik het letterlijk oppakte...de stroom om te kunnen leven is zuurstof  :Wink:

----------


## Agnes574

Vond hersendood toch wel een heel moeilijke...maar wilde het terug de positieve kant uitsturen en heb erop gereageerd met kamerplant....hiermee kunnen we weer alle kanten uit hoop ik!

Waarom kamerplant? Omdat ze dat vaak zeggen over iemand die hersendood is maar toch in leven wordt gehouden....

----------


## Agnes574

mag ik,nu?-tuurlijk;dikke knuf !!

hihi..genoeg gezeverd zeker..hihi...back to topic!

Xx

----------


## Petra717

*Toelichting op:* mag, ik nu? -bent u aan de beurt? ***

Ik mocht gelijk denken aan de Lama's een hele bekende comedy groep/programma. Zij hebben een spel en dat heet alleen maar vragen. Ze mogen dan allen maar vragen aan elkaar stellen... en dit is letterlijk een stukje uit één van de shows  :Big Grin: 

Dikke knuff!

----------


## Agnes574

hihi...dat is ook leuk...kun je daar ook niet een thread over starten,naast associeren???

Ik merk toch dat associeren aanslaat bij de leden...dat 'vragen' misschien ook wel???

Knuff Xx

----------


## Petra717

*Toelichting op:* Sinterklaas - feestmaand **

Srry, dat is mijn eerste vervelende gedachte bij sinterklaas, het positief voor de ander proberen te houden :S

Dikke knuff, 
petra

----------


## Agnes574

ik geef je helemaal gelijk,dat die maand maar snel passeert...
daarom heb ik geantwoord met 'commercieel'...al die poeha...

Xx Ag...dodo doen...ZzZzzzzzz...

----------


## Petra717

Toelichting op: nee; SPAREN - verstandig 

Dacht eeerst: hihi verstandige aggie LOL

Dikke knuff! 
lekker dodo-en Agg!
petra

----------


## Agnes574

Hihihi...ja,ik wil nu echt een bom geld gaan sparen...we krijgen toch alles van anderen...HIHAHO!!!

Dikke KNUFF XxXxX
Ag

----------


## Petra717

Je eigen hart - je eigen thuis...

Laatst las ik een gedicht/spreuk (zal kijken of ik het kan terug puzzelen)
Waarin stond, zoek niet naar een thuis, de enige thuis heb je altijd bij je, je enige echte thuis is in je hart! 
Volgens mij zit hier een hele grote kern van waarheid in!! Ik las het op het moment dat ik heel erg op zoek was naar de materieële vorm van een thuis, een plek voor me zelf. Het fleurde me heel erg op dat te lezen! 

knuffel

----------


## Petra717

Hallo, 

Hier geldt hetzelfde als bij het gewone associëren.

_Mocht je een toelichting van iemand willen of zelf iets willen toelichten uit het Liefde is... topic, dan kan dat hier!_

_Gelieve wel even de zin noteren waar het om gaat en in het Liefde is... topic even 2 van deze ** sterretjes achter de reactie plaatsen._ 

Zou houden we overzicht. 

Toodels,
petra

----------


## Petra717

Hallo, 

Hier geldt hetzelfde als bij het gewone associëren.

_Mocht je een toelichting van iemand willen of zelf iets willen toelichten uit het Ik voel me goed als... topic, dan kan dat hier!

Gelieve wel even de zin noteren waar het om gaat en in het Ik voel me goed als... topic even 2 van deze ** sterretjes achter de reactie plaatsen._ 

Zou houden we overzicht. Enjoy!

Toodels,
petra

----------


## Agnes574

groot gelijk heb je Savrie!!
Xx Ag




> ik voel me goed als...ik eens mijn hart kan luchten en het daarna weer kan bijleggen en dat de ander er ook zo over denkt!

----------


## Petra717

*gevoelloos- therapie ***

@ Felice, 
Hoe kom je aan deze assocïatie?

----------


## Felice

Hoi Peetje, Bij gevoelloos moest ik meteen aan therapie denken, omdat er therapie bestaat om weer bij je gevoel te kunnen komen. 
O.a. dramatherapie, waar mijn dochter voor studeert.

Knuffel voor jou! Felice

----------


## Petra717

Nu snap ik 'm Felice! ik dacht al??? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Bedankt voor je reactie! 

Knuffel!
mij

----------


## Petra717

*disneyworld - it's small world***

"It's a small world" is het mummer dat non stop werdt gedraait in een (gelijknamige) attractie in disneyland. Bij deze attractie vaar je met een bootje de hele wereld door en overal zie kleine bewegende poppetjes die zingen "It's a small world". Het lijkt alsof het het kinderen zijn die vrolijk samen spelen ongeacht achtergrond, huisdkleur, taal of wat dan ook. Gewoon onbezorgd lekker kunnen spelen met iedereen en samen één zijn in hun lied! 
Deze attractie gaf mij destijds een sprookjesachtig betoverend gevoel van onbezorgde vreugde en geluk... het gevoel dat alles kan en mag... hetzelfde gevoel dat je krijgt bij de sprookjes van disney. 

http://youtube.com/watch?v=gqTyBBit7NI&feature=relatedHier kun je een klein kijkje nemen... is niet helemaal volledig en lang niet zo mooi en betoverend als in het echt... maar geeft je wel een klein ideetje :Wink: 

knuffel
petra

----------


## Agnes574

Er was op hetzelfde tijdstip gereageerd op 'alles nat' met kapotte wasmachine en overstroming,toen ik dit zag heb ik ook overstroming maar meegenomen,omdat ik die eerder niet gezien had...vandaar 'teveel kalk-overstroming'...doorgebreid op kapotte wasmachine en overstroming toegevoegd! Vandaar 2 posten van mij na elkaar!
 :Wink:

----------


## Petra717

_Liefde is...de noden van de ander zien én respecteren_ 

Agnes, wat betekent noden?  :Wink: 

knuffel,
petra

----------


## Felice

Ik voel me goed als de auto eindelijk gemaakt is of we een andere mogen uitzoeken!

(onze auto is nu al voor de 4e keer achterelkaar bij de garage ter reparatie voor hetzelfde, maar ze kunnen niet vinden wat het is! Ik moet er telkens 30 km voor heen en terug rijden, en ze hebben met onze auto al meer dan 400 km gereden (nu deze week misschien al wel het dubbele! erbij!)! 
balen! We hebben de auto een half jaar geleden gekocht daar, en de hoofdmonteur heeft ons verzekerd dat dit verholpen moet worden, ook al is het langer dan een half jaar verder. ( we hebben een half jaar garantie)
Maar ja...! je wilt dit niet, en dan ook nog steeds meer km op de teller! dat telt aan als je de auto verkoopt! en eigenlijk hebben we gewoon geen vertrouwen meer in deze auto! De leenauto die we nu hebben is prima!
maar hier zit geen trekhaak op (op onze eigen auto wel) en nu kunnen we onze fietsen niet mee nemen om te gaan fietsen, iets wat we heel graag doen in het weekend!
Balen!

----------


## Petra717

Chicka, oftewel blondine, 

Wat bedoel je met bijlage 47.... de link is out of running...

----------


## chicka1958

LIggggggggggggggg dubbel blondje heeft net al haar bijlage,s gewist uit haar map kom niet meer bij, dus vandaar zal hij wel weg zijn ik kom ff niet meer bij haha, blondddddddddddd

----------


## Déylanna

Whahahahahah, geweldig. Ken je dat programma: laat ze maar lachen???
Ik zal jou daar eens voor opgeven.....

----------


## chicka1958

Dey jij hebt ze wel gezien he die plaatjes, haha, enne sorry mevrouw Moderator allias Petra717 morgen ga ik mijn haar laten verven, ben ik van dat blonde af

----------


## Petra717

op je pasfoto is je haar anders NIET bepaald bond :Stick Out Tongue:  Maar je staat er prachtig op hoor!

----------


## chicka1958

:Smile:  :Smile: Jah zo zie je er dus uit, als je van die blonde fouten als ik maak :Wink: . En dat mijn haar zo netjes zit komt van die lekkere storm van gister :Big Grin:

----------


## chicka1958

_Liefde is.....blind._

Blind- :Stick Out Tongue: Blond :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Déylanna

blond-Chicka  :Wink:

----------


## chicka1958

Sterven........ik weet sorry modjes mag maar 1 woord neerzetten, maar heel veel sterkte lieverd, en dan nu sterven........verdriet

----------


## dolfijnjorien

Pijnlijk - gesprekken

Ik heb voor gesprekken gekozen, omdat ik soms de gesprekken bij de psycholoog pijnlijk vindt, vooral als het bij jezelf komt

----------


## gossie

Ik begrijp nu, zonet gelezen deze rubriek. maw. reactie op je woord associeren.

@ Dolfijnjorien,
dit herken ik.

----------


## dolfijnjorien

@gossie, tanx vind zulke gesprekken niet de leukste,, moest afgelopen woensdag heen maar ik was blij dat die afgebeld was:$ Hou niet zo van hulpverleners/psychologen

----------


## Neetje

Het gaat om het gevoel wat een psycholoog je geeft, ik snap je wel jorien. Dat is ook de reden dat ik voor 99% zeker van psychiater ga veranderen, omdat de hulpverleners die ik nu heb mij geen 'op mijn gemak stellen' gevoel geven  :Wink:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Jorien.,
Begrijpelijk....

@ Neetje,
Ja is wel het beste om iemnd te hebben bji wie je je op je gemak veotl, praat wat makkelijker  :Wink:

----------


## dolfijnjorien

zou niet goed zijn als dat niet meer lukte ~praten * 
ik heb voor praten gekozen omdat ik altijd zo'n kwebbel kont ben :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Oki07

@ Neetje. Ik heb zelf ervaren wat een verschil er in psychologen is. Voorheen ben ik twee keer bij een psycholoog geweest waaraan ik niet zoveel heb gehad, terwijl ik laatst bij een ander ben geweest en daar echt wel wat aan had en mij ook veel meer op mijn gemak voelde. Het is jouw leven, dus als je wilt veranderen van psychiater, gewoon doen!

----------


## dolfijnjorien

veel te warm - hoofdpijn *

ik had hoofdpijn gekozen, omdat ik met zulke dagen heel weinig drink en dan verschikkelijke hoofdpijn krijg,,

----------


## sietske763

> Ik begrijp nu, zonet gelezen deze rubriek. maw. reactie op je woord associeren.
> 
> @ Dolfijnjorien,
> dit herken ik.


sorry, maar ik snap dit topic nog niet
kan iemand het me uitleggen....
blond he

----------


## dolfijnjorien

????? - word 2012 hét jaar van ongelukken voor mij * 

dit heb ik geschreve omdat ik vrees dat 2012 het jaar van ongelukken voor mij gaat worden. 1 januari direct al van de trap af gevlikkerd dus ja wat gaat het jaar mij nog meer brengen,, denk dat ik alvast ma knie, elleboog, pols,, voet, scheen, hoofd bescherming ga kopen haha

----------

